# Here's my redone 20 gal



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=5939

Im trying to attach the crystalworts to attach to the branch, but little sucess so far, I sold my BN pleco because he dug up all my babytears, so i had to replant them, what do u guys think?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Should look very nice once it grows in. Nice job


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Try fishing line to attach plants to decorations. Nice looking rams, are they a pair? And what are the blue-ish rainbowfish? But it looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah its a pair of bolivians, the blue fish are the male turquoise rainbow fish


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

i like thread better than fishing line. thread will eventually dissolve or deteriorate in the water, fishing line won't.


----------

